# vniveč - formálnost



## kuba kuba

Věřím, že díky tomuto naše práce nepřijde *vniveč*. 

Ta konečná část věty, hodí se to do formálního emailu nebo je _vniveč _lidové slovo? A čím to tedy nahradit, možná idiomem _nevyletí komínem_, ale to bych si formálně vzato moc nepomohl ne?

Díky 
Kuba


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

mám vykloubené rameno, tj. jsem tedy fyzicky "mírně" limitován, tak jen ve zkratce levou rukou, ano:

<>„*Přijít vniveč*“<­>

Příklady: Strach, pocit, obava, že něco (např. vykonaná práce/veškerý obětovaný čas/dlouholeté úsilí) - a to s výhledem do blízké budoucnosti - nakonec „ve finále“ nevyjde tak, jak si již velice dlouho přeji/jak si představuji/ji plánuji/tj. tato práce nebude - alespoň se to tak jeví z pozice autora - korunována úspěchem.

Synonyma: zklamat (se), selhat, nedopadnout dobře, "padnout k ledu" (tento plán, představa, vize) etc.

Možné opisy: být K ničemu (bude k…); přijít nazmar (přijde nazmar), vyjít naprázdno etc.

Hovorově ještě třeba: „jít do kopru/do háje“ (půjde…).

Mrkněte ještě na:

http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=vniveč&Hledej=Hledej (vniveč)
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=naprázdno&Hledej=Hledej (naprázdno)
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=nazmar&Hledej=Hledej (nazmar)

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## ilocas2

"Věřím, že díky tomuto naše práce nepřijde vniveč". - Já na tom nic nevhodného nevidím, proč by se to nemohlo napsat do formálního emailu. Místo "vniveč" by tam mohlo být "nazmar", nebo místo "nepřijde vniveč" "nebude zbytečná" anebo ještě něco vhodnějšího, co mě právě teďka nenapadá.

"Věřím, že díky tomuto naše práce nevyletí komínem". - To se mi zdá poměrně nevhodné napsat do formálního emailu.


----------



## kuba kuba

Díky oboum


----------

